# Concerned



## Sinn3246 (Apr 23, 2017)

How's goin everyone!

So... this was my first year filing without a W2. Full-time Lyft/Uber/Amazon/Healthcare Broker. In total my mileage for all business with a vehicle that was 99% business only came to 40k with my total income rounding to just around 25k. I started Healthcare in Nov and was hospitalized and out of work for 1/4 of the year.

I have a goal of buying a house in two to three years. 

As of right now I'm strictly working for Amazon instead while I try to figure out where to go with my Healthcare licenses.

My AGI was definitely negative, first time for it. Mileage alone dropped it significantly.

Any advice going forward? Do Mortgages look at AGI or just income reported? How does deductions get seen from a mortgage loaner. I'll be seeing someone in a few months, but figured I'd ask for some personal experience with this.

I'm aiming to build an income of at least 40k for 2019, as long as I don't get sick again. Right now I'm on par with that projection just from working with Amazon.

Thank you.

Also, if there are any sources that are known to be reliable, please link them so I can get my read on. Or if there is another I can call when I'm ready to call. I live in MA.


----------

